# very vocal kitten



## BellaandDusty (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi there, I hope soneone will be able to give me a hand, I have 2 kittens,both female and both rescues,they are approx 5 months old,I have had them for about a month, Bella is a calico/white beauty,who was found locked in a room without food they think for about 5 days! I call her princess because she is very fussy  And Dusty is a lovely dusty grayish tortie,when I figure out how to upload pics I will, but back to the issue at hand, they were both understandably nervous little things when I brought them home - I live alone in a flat and they are purely inside cats - but over the last month they have settled in.....until about 2 weeks ago Bella suddenly became extremely vocal,pacing around the house yowling,sounding distressed, but after going through all the possible problems - litter trays are clean,she's eaten, tried playing with her,cuddling her (cuddling helps,she purrs away and flops down and looks content) but then she starts off again straight away. I've tried my best to ignore it, not wanting to reinforce the behaviour by payng her attention,but its a kinda of sound that cuts straight through you! There were about 4 days where she was fine and we slept through the night, and then it started again yesterday, could she possibly be going into heat? If not what can I do?? Because at present its like having a baby in the house, very little sleep is happening


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Is she spayed? If not it does sound as if she is calling (in heat and looking for a mate) Book her in to be spayed asap or she could escape and you could find your kitten expecting kittens 
Oh and a warm welcome to PF by the way


----------



## BellaandDusty (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you for the reply she isnt spayed as yet but they are both going to be, the shelter I adopted them from organises the sterilisations for us though and seem to be insistant that it be done at 6 months, however I will give them a call tomorrow and see if we can do it early as we don't know for certain how old they are. I am pedantic about keeping all the doors and windows closed in the mean time, I'm not keen on being a granny just yet


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep deffo sounds like she is in heat and needs spaying as soon as possible! Good luck and make sure she is secure in the flat, in heat cats are great escape artists!!!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

There really is no need to wait until a kitten is 6 mths old to have her spayed. There are vets nowadays who spay as early as 3 mths. Certainly once the kitten has reached sexual maturity (as yours most certainly has) it is time to have her spayed a.s.a.p. There is nothing at all to be gained by waiting, and I would be surprised if the Rescue you adopted her from is not in complete agreement with this.

The rule in the Rescue I help to run is in fact that adopters sign an agreement that their adopted female kitten will be spayed before they reach sexual maturity. If the kitten is kept safely indoors there is a little leeway, but we would still expect her to be spayed by the age of 6 mths old _at the very latest._


----------



## BellaandDusty (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies, much appreciated, I will be calling them today to see if we can get the steri done asap, if attempted to attatch a pic of said princess, not sure if it will work.


----------



## BellaandDusty (Aug 28, 2014)

And her sister - not by blood - Dusty, they are inseperable though


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Gorgeous kitties:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Anybody fancy setting up a catnapping :laugh: They are gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## BellaandDusty (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you guys, they are beautiful  but then I might be biased  good news they are both going in for their steri's tomorrow morning, hope they will be ok


----------



## BellaandDusty (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, both girls were spayed today, and while I was in the kitchen Dusty, my usually well behaved kitty pulled out her sutures!!! Of course this would happen when the vets aree closed! I phoned the emergancy vet and she said that she should ne ok till morning, but she will have to go back and be resutured!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Naughty girl :hand: Do you have a cone to put on her? Or some vets now use little jackets


----------

